# Feeling Sick After Deadlifts....



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm feeling more and more sick after I finish a set of deadlifts, I have never had this before. I have always felt light-headed and pretty knackered after Deads but now I am shaking like a leaf and I have to sit down for about 5mins.

I always wait an hour after I have eaten, what could this be?

Cheers, Jock


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

shows your trying lol

what food did you have as pre workout meal?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Porridge mate, usually about 1hr + 10mins before I hit the gym, never felt this bad....


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

lol i feel sick or am sick at end of every workout as robdog hes seen the nutters in training pics


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

probably just a good workout. by the end of lastnight workout i had half of my left eyeball covered in blood! lightheaded, short of breath.

probably just a good workout


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Jock said:


> I'm feeling more and more sick after I finish a set of deadlifts, I have never had this before. I have always felt light-headed and pretty knackered after Deads but now I am shaking like a leaf and I have to sit down for about 5mins.
> 
> I always wait an hour after I have eaten, what could this be?
> 
> Cheers, Jock


If your upping the loads and your breathholdin BP goes way up and when you stop you get a sort of blood pooling effect i think.

I get the shakes after heavy deads and sometimes heavy squats


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

big pete said:


> probably just a good workout. by the end of lastnight workout i had half of my left eyeball covered in blood! lightheaded, short of breath.
> 
> probably just a good workout


Hey I dont think that is a good thing to have BigPete.

I think you might be holding your breath some, either that or some heavy androgens and some B/P issues...

I get kindof knackered doing deads. Last workout I didnt feel too swift afterwards. A bit light headed myself.

They do tend to make the B/P high after a set I have noticed.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

you are pushing yourself too hard for your given level of stamina. I do it constantly.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

hacks, only androgen is tren, and BP was checked at the docs last week and that was normal. holding my breath sounds about right though!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well tren is known to give one some high blood pressure.

That and shutdown are the two reasons I wont be using that fine gear. :boohoo:


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

i didnt ask the doc what my BP was, but she said mid range, which is good enough for me. and it feels normal too, no thumping in ears/chest/temple, and hands are fine

im not too sure on shutdown TBH il see how i recover from this cylce. no holds barred with PCT!!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Just sounds like you've upped the intensity to me Jock.. Your body will become accustomed to it in time tho.. When you stop feeling sick your not trying hard enough... i get this on deads and squats..


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

cant remember when last i didnt want to paint the walls in my gym with vomit after both squats and deads...was doing sets of 20 rep squats at one stage, from warm up to max....devastating stuff!


----------

